# [Auflistung] Die Eliteskills



## Shinria (19. Februar 2009)

*Knight (Ritter)*

_Knight/Scout:_

Level 15 Skill: Arrow of Vegeance,
Pfeil erhöht die Agrro vom Gegner auf dich.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2min, Kosten: 0, Range: 200.

Level 20 Skill: Enhanced Holy Strike,
Erhöht den Schaden von Holy Strike(auf Level 50 macht Holy Strike dann 100% Schaden der Hauptwaffe).
Passive

Level 25 Skill: Holy Locks,
Ziel wird für 10 Sekunden festgehalten, falls es ein Untoter oder ein Dämon ist.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2min, Kosten: 28 Mana, Range: 150.

Level 30 Skill: Heavenly Arrow,
Zieht die Aggro von 10 Gegnern um das Ziel herum.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2min, Kosten: 20 Kon, Range: 200.

_Knight/Mage:_

Level 15 Skill: Holy Light Field,
setzt heiliges Licht frei, welches 20 Schaden AoE Damage verursacht und den Schaden der getroffen Gegner um 1% verringert.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: sich selbst.

Level 20 Skill: Lightning Shield,
Shield Bash verlangsamt den Gegner zusätzlich um 5 Sekunden.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 25 Skill: Lightning Armor,
alle Gegner die dich angreifen erhalten 30 Punkte Windschaden, Buff hält 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: sich selbst.

Level 30 Skill: Mana Shield,
Der Schaden wird für 30 Sekunden 1:1 von der Mana abgezogen.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 5 min, Kosten: 0, Range: sich selbst.

_Knight/Priest:_

Level 15 Skill: Holy Lights Fury,
verursacht alle 2 Sekunden 10 Punkte Schaden in 12 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 50.

Level 20 Skill: Holy Smite,
verursacht 60% Schaden, falls der Gegner mit Holy Lights Fury belegt ist.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 4 Sek, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 50.

Level 25 Skill: Holy Protection,
Verringert die Aggro des Ziels um "x"% für 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: ??, Kosten: ??, Range: 150.

Level 30 Skill: Free Will,
Ziel ist immun gegen Slow und Fear für 10 Sek.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 min, Kosten: 0, Range: ??.

_Knight/Rogue:_

Level 15 Skill: God's Sword,
die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit dem Heiligen Schlag eine kritischen Treffer zu landen ist um 40% erhöht.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 20 Skill: Smash,
verursacht 90% Schaden deiner Hauptwaffe. Kann nur nach einem kritischen Treffer verwendet werden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 4 Sek, Kosten: 0, Range: 50

Level 25 Skill: Blind Stab Maytery,
Blindheit von Blind Stab hält 5 Sekunden länger an.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 30 Skill: Crazy Blades,
Falls aktiviert, erhöht sich deine kritische Trefferchance um 1%.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 0, Range: sich selbst

_Knight/Warrior:_

Level 15 Skill: Shield Bash Mastery,
erhöht den Schaden von Shield Bash.
Passiv

Level 20 Skill: 2-Hand-Axe Training,
Du kannst jetzt 2-Hand-Äxte ausrüsten und der Schaden dieser ist um 5% erhöht.
Passiv

Level 25 Skill: Deadly Whirlwind,
Die Kosten von Whirlwind um 10 Punkte, reduziert den Cooldown um 20 Sekunden und die getroffenen Ziele erhaltene eine tötliche Wunde. Die tätliche Wunde verringert die Heilung um 30%.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 30 Skill:Quick Reflex,
erhöht die Blockchance um 10% für 20 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 min, Kosten: 20 Zorn, Range: sich selbst 

*Warrior (Krieger)*

_Warrior/Scout:_

Level 15 Skill: Skull Breaker,
verursacht 126 % Schaden und verringert zu 50% die Treffsicherheit um 30%.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Kon, Range: 50

Level 20 Skill: Daze Shot,
Das Ziel ist für x Sekunden benommen.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10, Kosten: 30 Kon, Range: 150

Level 25 Skill: Moon Cleave Perfection,
reduziert die Kosten von Moon Cleave Rage um 10 und verringert den Cooldown um 20 Sekunden.
Passive/Max

Level 30 Skill: Aim for the Wound,
verursacht 52% Distanzwaffenschaden und man hat die Chance 5 Zorn zu bekommen.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10 Sek, Kosten: 30 Kon, Range: 200

_Warrior/Mage:_

Level 15 Skill: Stromschlag,
verursacht 90% Blitzschaden mit der Hauptwaffe und der Krieger erhält
für 10 Sekunden eine Blitzladung. Jede Blitzladung verursacht
zusätzlich 1% Blitzschaden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 20 Zorn, Range: 50

Level 20 Skill: Lightning Touch,
Du verursachst mit deiner Waffe 50 Punkte Windschaden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 50

Level 25 Skill: Critical Consicouness,
Verringert den zu erhaltenen Schaden um 10% für 2 Sekunden. Kann nur
aktiviert werden, wenn man weniger als 30% Leben hat (Verringert nicht
den kritischen Schaden).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 50 Mana, Range: sich selbst

Level 30 Skill: Thunder Sword,
Feuert 4 Blitze auf den Gegner und verursacht 85 Punkte Windschaden.
(Wie Galaxy, wird aber nicht unterbrochen, wenn man getroffen wird).
Castzeit: Instant, Recast: 6 Sek, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 150

_Warrior/Priest:_

Level 15 Skill: Lebensschrei I,
erhöht die HP deiner Gruppe um 50 für 10 Sekunden(Stufe 1), deaktiviert den Priest-HP-Buff.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 min, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: *

Level 20 Skill: Disturbing Strike,
unterbricht das Ziel und veruracht 16.4 Punkte Schaden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10 Sek, Kosten: 30 Zorn, Range: 50

Level 25 Skill: Magic Barrier Perfection,
Magic Barrier verringert nun zusätzlich den Schaden von Zaubern um 1%.
+.1% pro Level der Magic Barrier.
Passive/Maxed

Level 30 Skill: Bloodlust,
20% Hp werden zu 30 Zorn umgewandelt.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 20% HP, Range: sich selbst

_Warrior/Rogue:_

Level 15 Skill: Shadowface Perfection,
Du brauchst kein Dolch mehr um die Blutung bei Shadowface auszulösen und sie hält 4 Sekunden länger.
Passiv/Max

Level 20 Skill: Speed Up,
erhöht Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit um 3%.
Passiv

Level 25 Skill: Bluttanz,
Verursacht 110% Schaden mit der Hauptwaffe, man verliert dabei 10% seiner Leben.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 5 Sek, Kosten: 0, Range: 50

Level 30 Skill: Frenzied Attack,
für 10 Sekunden ist die Chance auf kritische Treffer um 50% erhöht und
du kannst nicht verlangsamt oder gestunt werden. Dafür verringert sich
die Rüstung um 50%.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 Min, Kosten: 50 Energy, Range: sich selbst

_Warrior/Knight:_

Level 15 Skill: Whirlwind Shield,
Schild muss ausgerüstet sein, verursacht 35 Schaden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 5 Sek, Kosten: 0, Range: 50

Level 20 Skill: Blocking Stance, erhöht die Blockrate um 10% für 20 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 0, Range: Der Spieler selbst.

Level 25 Skill: Ignore Pain,
Man ist 10 Sekunden immun gegen jegliche Art der Verlangsamung.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 5 min, Kosten: 0, Range: Der Spieler selbst.

Level 30 Skill: Shield Bash,
Schlägt mit dem Schild zu und verursacht 50 Punkte Schaden.ana Cost: 30
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 50 

*Mage (Magier)*

_Mage/Scout:_

Level 15 Skill: Sound of Thunder,
Schießt auf den Gegner, dieser wird für 5 Sekunden festgehalten. Effekt wird beendet wenn er Schaden erhält.
Castzeit: 1, Recast: 0, Kosten: 40 Kon, Range: ???

Level 20 Skill: Fire Arrow,
Magische kritische Trefferchance ist für 3 Sekunden erhöht und Shot verschießt Feuerpfeile für 5 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: auf sich selbst

Level 25 Skill: Seed,
Der Gegner erhält für 12 Sekunden 10 Schaden alle 2 Sekunden. Stackt bis zu dreimal (kann also 3mal auf den selben Gegner verwendet werden = dreifacher Schaden)
Castzeit: ?, Recast: ?, Kosten: ?, Range: ?

Level 30 Skill: Fire Rose Explosion,
Der Gegner erhält für jeden Seed 20 Schaden, dies entfernt die Seeds.
Castzeit: ?, Recast: ?, Kosten: ?, Range: ?
_
Mage/Warrior:_

Level 15 Skill: Magische Erleuchtung1,
erhöht deine Mana für 30 min um 50 (unskilled).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 35 Zorn, Range: sich selbst

Level 20 Skill: Heitere Stimmung1,
Man bekommt 10 Mana alle 4 Sekunden für 5 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 35 Zorn, Range: sich selbst

Level 25 Skill: Elemental Explosion,
erhöht die magische Kritchance um 3% für 5 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 35 Zorn, Range: sich selbst

Level 30 Skill: Rage Mana,
Wandelt Rage in 20 Mana um (+20 Mana pro Level).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 min, Kosten: 35 Zorn, Range: sich selbst

_Mage/Priest:_

Level 15 Skill: Essence of Magic,
erhöht den magischen Schaden um 10 Punkte für 30 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 35 Mana, Range: ??

Level 20 Skill: Purify,
nimmt Flüche vom Ziel.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 150 Mana, Range: 200

Level 25 Skill: True Flame Core,
Die Chance, das Spark einen aufläd wird um 5% erhöht..
Passiv/Max

Level 30 Skill: Rising Tide Master,
Rising Tide wird Instant gezaubert bekommt aber einen Cooldown von 4 Sekunden.
Passiv/Max

_Mage/Rogue:_

Level 15 Skill: Cursed Fangs,
du wirfst ein magisches Projektil auf den Gegner, diese verursacht zusätzlich 20 Punkte Schaden alle 2 Sekunden für 12 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 En, Range: ??

Level 20 Skill: Vampirkuss,
du wirfst ein magisches Projektil auf den Gegner, diese verursacht 30 Punkte Schaden und heilt dich um 30 Punkte.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 60 Sek, Kosten: 40 Mana, Range: ??

Level 25 Skill: Demoralisieren,
Ziel kann für 6 Sekunden nicht angreifen (bereits maximal).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 En, Range: ??

Level 30 Skill: Fang Ritual,
erhöht den Schaden von "Dunkler Magie" um 1% für 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: sich selbst


_Mage/Knight:_

Level 15 Skill: Holy Light Strike,
verursacht 35 Punkte Schaden am Gegner, Reichweite 150 (Stufe 1).
Castzeit: 2 Sek, Recast: 0, Kosten: 15 Mana, Range: 150

Level 20 Skill: Ray of Light,
eine Art doppelt so schwaches Galaxy.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 Sek, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 200

Level 25 Skill: Improved Holy Light Strike,
Holy Light Strike verursacht zu 30% zusätzlich Benommenheit für 3 Sekunden.
Passiv/Max

Level 30 Skill: Messenger of Light,
+5% Lichtschaden für 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, sich selbst. 

*Rogue (Schurke)*

_Schurke/Kundschafter:_

Level 15 Skill: Deadly Shot,
erhöht die kritische Trefferrate von Shot um 30%.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 20 Skill: Ripped Throat,
Throat Attack (der Unterbrecher) verursacht zusätzlich 4 Sekunden Stille.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 25 Skill: Energy Absorption,
jede normale Attacke die trifft gibt der 20 Energie die nächsten 15 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 Min, Kosten: 30 En, Range: sich selbst

Level 30 Skill: Battle Master,
erhöht die Kritchance um 1% und den kritischen Schaden um 7% für 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Kon, Range: sich selbst


_Rogue/Mage:_

Level 15 Skill: Poisonous Trap,
verursacht alle 2 Sekunden 10 Damage für 10 Sekunden. Es kann nur eine Falle aktiv sein.

Level 20 Skill: Explosion Trap,
Legt am Standort eine sehr gut sichtbare Falle, die triggern soll, wenn jemand drüeber läuft (geht atm nicht in duellen).

Level 25 Skill: Paralyzing Trap,
Eine Falle, welche jeden paralyrisiert, der diese betritt. Effekt wird neutralisert, wenn man das Ziel angreift.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 20, Kosten: 42 Mana, Range: ???

Level 30 Skill: Magic Breaker,
Entfernt magische Buffs vom Ziel.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 1 min, Kosten: 0, Range: 150


_Rogue/Priest:_

Level 15 Skill: Aura der Schnelligkeit,
erhöht die Ausweichrate um 2% für 600 Sekunden.

Level 20 Skill: Wound Tier,
die kritische Trefferchance von Laceration ist um 30% erhöht.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 25 Skill: Shadow Walker,
Cheap Shot kostet 20 Energy weniger, kann im Kampf verwendet werden und erhält eine Recastzeit von 10 Sekunden.
Passiv/Maxed

Level 30 Skill: Fearless,
Immun gegen Fear für 20 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 1 min, Kosten: 40 Mana, Range: sich selbst


_Rogue/Knight:_

Level 15 Skill: Power Disarament,
erhöht die stärke von Disarament um 20% (passiv,max)

Level 20 Skill: Poison Protection,
Für die nächsten 20 Sekunden werden alle Gifteffekte wirkungslos.

Level 25 Skill: Lions Protection,
dein physischer Angriff erhöht sich um 1% für 10 min.

Level 30 Skill: Holy Light Protection,
falls es aktiviert ist, kann man nicht verlangsamt werden für die nächsten 10 Sekunden und man erhält 1% mehr magische Abwehr (Stufe 1).

_
Rogue/Warrior:_

Level 15 Skill: Throwing Mastery,
deine Dolchwürfe verlangsamen den Feind für 4 Sekunden.

Level 20 Skill: 1-Hand-Axe Mastery,
erhöht den 1 Handaxtschaden um 5%.

Level 25 Skill: Whirlwind Mastery,
verringert die Recast von Whirlwind auf 10 Sekunden und setzt die Kosten auf 20 Zorn.
Passive/Maxed

Level 30 Skill: Death's Touch,
für 2 Sekunden wird die Heilwirkung des Ziels um 2% gesenkt.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10 Sek, Kosten: 20 Zorn, Range: 50 

*Priest (Priester)*

_Priest/Scout:_

Level 15 Skill: Tanz des Wassergeistes,
erhöht für 30 min die Magische Attacke um 20 Punkte (auf lvl 20 knapp +300) .
Castzeit: 1, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 150?

Level 20 Skill: Extended Throat Attack,
erhöht die Reichweite von Throat Attack um 100.
Passive/Max

Level 25 Skill: Enhanced Wave Armor,
Wellenpanzer erhöht nun zusätzlich die Rüstung um 1%.
Passive

Level 30 Skill: Control of the Tides,
Rising Tide verursacht zusätzlich 30% des Fernwaffenschadens.
Passive


_Priest/Mage:_

Level 15 Skill: Einfrieren,
friert den Gegner für 5 Sekunden ein. Wird beendet, wenn das Ziel Schaden erleidet.
Das Ziel wird dabei vollständig geheilt. (Bug??)
Castzeit: 1, Recast: 0, Kosten: 35 Mana, Range: 225

Level 20 Skill: Remove Curse,
nimmt Flüche vom Ziel.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10 Sek, Kosten: 150 Mana, Range: 150

Level 25 Skill: Angel's Blessing,
Die Mana der Gruppe wird zusätzlich um 10 Mana alle 5 Sekunden regeneriert.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 100 Mana, Range: Party

Level 30 Skill: Angel's Carol,
regeneriert 30 Mana der Gruppe alle 2 Sekunden für 10 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 3 min, Kosten: 0, Range: Party


_
Priest/Warrior:_

Level 15 Skill: Kampfmönch-Haltung,
erhöht den physischen Angriff um 30%, Def um 2% und verringert die Heilleistung um 3%, für 10 min, ausser für "Schutz" (Level 1).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 20 Mana, Range: sich selbst

Level 20 Skill: Explosion of Fighting Spirit
verursacht 80% Schaden mit der Hauptwaffe, man muss sich in der Kampfmönch-Haltung befinden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0??, Kosten: 15 Mana, Range: 50

Level 25 Skill: Chain of Fighting Spirit,
Schlägt zweimal zu und verursacht jeweils 90% des Hauptwaffenschadens (nur während der Kampfmönchhaltung möglich).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 4 Sek, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 50

Level 30 Skill: Ascending Dragon Strike,
Verursacht 180% des Hauptwaffenschadens (nur während der Kampfmönchhaltung möglich).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 8 Sek, Kosten: 30 Rage, Range: 50

_
Priest/Rogue:_

Level 15 Skill: Snake Curse,
verursacht alle 2 Sekunden 20 Punkte Schaden am Gegner für 12 Sekunden. +8 Punkte Schaden pro Skilllevel.
Castzeit: 1, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Energy, Range: 180

Level 20 Skill: Infectious Wound, verursacht 30 Schaden und verringert die erhaltene Heilung des Ziels um 2% für 12 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Energy, Range: 200

Level 25 Skill: Ambidextrous Casting,
Ambidextrous erhöht jetzt auch die Zaubergeschwindigkeit.
Passive/Max

Level 30 Skill: Cleanse
Entfernt alle Buffs vom Ziel.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 20 Sek, Kosten: 200 Mana, Range: 200

_
Priest/Knight:_

Level 15 Skill: Enhanced Grace of Life,
Instant Hp/Mp Buff für die Party.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: ??, Range: Party

Level 20 Skill: Life Link,
Schnelle Heilung, heilt dich mit, wenn du jemanden heilst.
Passive/Max

Level 25 Skill: Last Prayer,
dein nächster Zauber hat nur 1 Sekunde Castzeit.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 min, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: sich selbst

Level 30 Skill: Divine Incarnation,
Heileffekte werden um 15% verstärkt, der magische Schaden sinkt um 50% und die Manakosten werden um 30% gesenkt. Der Buff hält 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 21 Mana, Range: sich selbst???

*Scout (Kundschafter)*
_
Scout/Warrior:_

Level 15 Skill: Battle Instict,
man bekommt für 3 min 6 Punkte auf Geschicklichkeit.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Zorn, Range: sich selbst

Level 20 Skill: Master of Survival,
Erhöht deine Leben um 50.
Passive

Level 25 Skill: Enhanced Throat Attack,
Throat Attack kann zusätzlich 4 Sekunden Stille verursachen und die Reichweite wird um 100 erhöht.
Pasive/Max

Level 30 Skill: Mental Focus,
regeneriert 5 Focus alle 5 Sekunden für 2 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Zorn, Range: sich selbst



_Scout/Mage:_

Level 15 Skill: Purify Arrow,
nimmt Flüche vom Ziel.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10, Kosten: 150 Mana, Range: ??

Level 20 Skill: Blazing Energy,
deine Feuerskills verursachen 2% mehr Schaden für 10 min.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 0, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: sich selbst

Level 25 Skill: Ignite,
Verursacht 35 Punkte Feuerschaden an verschiedenen Zielen in Reichweite. (AoE-Skill)
Castzeit: 0, Recast: ??, Kosten: 40 Mana, Range: 150

Level 30 Skill: Gone like the Wind,
Man wird für 5 Sekunden unsichtbar, der Kampf wird beendet und man verliert alle Aggro.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 2 min, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: sich selbst



_Scout/Priest:_

Level 15 Skill: Reinigender Schuß,
entzieht dem Ziel einen negativen Effekt.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 10 Sek, Kosten: 150 Mana, Range: 330

Level 20 Skill: Enchanted Arrows,
Ziel regeneriert für 12 Sekunden 10 MP alle 2 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 5 Min, Kosten: 30 Mana, Range: 330

Level 25 Skill: Sniper,
verringert die Castzeit von Sniper um 1 Sekunde.
Passive

Level 30 Skill, Spiritual Leader,
erhöht die Zaubergeschwindigkeit und die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit um 2% für 25 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 8 Min, Kosten: 40 Mana, Range: Party

_
Scout/Rogue:_

Level 15 Skill: Schwachpunkt,
Schießt auf den Gegner verursacht 40% Schaden und erhöht die kritische Trefferchance um 1% für 15 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 15 Sek, Kosten: 30 Kon, Range: 330

Level 20 Skill: Blinding Powder,
Dein Ziel kann die nächsten 5 Sekunden keinen Angriff durchführen. Der Effekt wird beendet wenn das Ziel angegriffen wird. Das Ziel wird komplett geheilt.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 60 Sek, Kosten: 30 En, Range: 100

Level 25 Skill: Lasso Master,
Das Ziel kann sich weder bewegen noch angreifen wenn es von einem Lasso gefangen wurde. Dieser Skill heilt den Gegner komplett, also vorsicht, aber man bekommt den 30/30 Skill nicht, wenn man ihn nicht holt.
Passive/Max

Level 30 Skill: Sapping Arrow,
Verringert die magische und physische Verteidigung des Ziels um 1% für 20 Sekunden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 20 Sek, Kosten: 30 En, Range: 330


_Scout/Knight:_

Level 15 Skill: Repelling Shot,
Schuß der den Gegner zurückwirft und 36% Schaden verursacht (Level 1).
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 30 Sek, Kosten: 30 En, Range: 330

Level 20 Skill: Heilungsschuß,
heilt dein Ziel sofort um 30 Punkte. Du kannst den Skill auf dich selbst anwenden.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 8 Sek, Kosten: 20 Mana, Range: 150

Level 25 Skill: Enhanced Armor Perfektion,
Enhanced Armor hält nun 4 min länger.
Passive/Maxed

Level 30 Skill: Mana Conversion,
Mana wird zu 10 Fokus umgewandelt.
Castzeit: 0, Recast: 1 Min, Kosten: 50 Mana, Range: sich selbst


----------



## Garagean (19. Februar 2009)

danke für die Info.


----------



## Harkor (25. Februar 2009)

Shinria schrieb:


> Level 25 Skill: Lasso Master,
> Das Ziel kann sich weder bewegen noch angreifen wenn es von einem Lasso gefangen wurde. Dieser Skill heilt den Gegner komplett, also vorsicht, aber man bekommt den 30/30 Skill nicht, wenn man ihn nicht holt.
> Passive/Max



Was heisst das? Wo müsste man sich den holen?


----------



## Shinria (25. Februar 2009)

Harkor schrieb:


> Was heisst das? Wo müsste man sich den holen?



Den 25er müsste man soweit ichs noch weiß in Silberfall bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j4ckass (25. Februar 2009)

Shinria schrieb:


> Den 25er müsste man soweit ichs noch weiß in Silberfall bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das 25er Zertifikat und das Skill gibts am Weg zur Abbey. Bezahlung sind die verschiedenen Kristalle (kommt auf deine 2nd Class an) die in Abbey droppen.


----------



## Harkor (25. Februar 2009)

Shinria schrieb:


> Den 25er müsste man soweit ichs noch weiß in Silberfall bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



D.h. bei einem Klassenausbilder wie er in Varanas zum Erlernen der zweiten Klasse rumsteht?

Ich bin einer, der wohl wie viele gerade, neu mit RoM angefangen haben. Deshalb diese für jemanden mit höheren Level vielleicht etwas dümmlichen Fragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tante Edit ruft grad ein "Danke JackAss!" rüber ...


----------



## Shinria (25. Februar 2009)

j4ckass schrieb:


> Das 25er Zertifikat und das Skill gibts am Weg zur Abbey. Bezahlung sind die verschiedenen Kristalle (kommt auf deine 2nd Class an) die in Abbey droppen.



ah stimmt der 30er ist Silberfall oder... oh mann.. zulang her


----------



## KaylX (25. Mai 2010)

hab ne frage: beim kundi/mage der lvl 15er elite skill is doch der reinigender pfeil, der entfernt flüche und schädliche effekt beim. bei mir funktioniert der irgenwie net??!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

